# Auto cad 2008 تعليم



## مهندس حطاب (21 فبراير 2008)

الاخوة المهندسين السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
هذه هي المشاركة الاولى لي و هي موقع لتعليم اوتوكاد 2008 بالفيديو متمنيا الاستفادة للجميع
http://www.cadeeze.com


----------



## مهندس حطاب (22 فبراير 2008)

ارجو اضافة ردود على الموضوع ولا تنسونا من دعائكم


----------



## فاعل خير (22 فبراير 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا عنا


----------



## امانى غادة (14 سبتمبر 2008)

*شكراًاًاًاًاًاًاًاً*

:56: شكراً جداً على المجهود العظيم هذا


----------



## احمد الغرباوي (14 سبتمبر 2008)

مهندس حطاب قال:


> ارجو اضافة ردود على الموضوع ولا تنسونا من دعائكم




بس كده احنا عنينا ليك
شكرا يالغالي
جزاك الله كل خير:56:


----------



## محمد حامد محمود (21 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا عنا خير الجزاء وشكرا على المعلومات


----------



## arabknight (26 مايو 2009)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم


----------



## مهندس مواد 84 (26 مايو 2009)

تسلم والله يبارك فيك


----------



## hado (26 مايو 2009)

thxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx 4u


----------



## engahmedezz (27 مايو 2009)

جزااااااااااااااكم الله خير 
وتسلم على هذا الموقع


----------



## م/شوقي (27 مايو 2009)

الله يسهل لك وشكرا"


----------



## محمد حامد محمود (12 يونيو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا على هذا الموقع الرائع وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ايمن فرحات (10 يوليو 2009)

نريد برامج بروابط سهلة فى التحميل


----------



## magdy mashhour (15 أكتوبر 2010)

gooooooooooooooooooooooooooood work


----------



## yasser alaa (9 نوفمبر 2010)

thnxx


----------



## Hamad.M (9 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خير


----------



## منعم منعم (23 ديسمبر 2011)

thnx


----------



## محمد العطفي (24 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي الفاضل


----------



## samir2009405 (5 يناير 2012)

جزااااااك الله كل خير يا هندسه بس كنت عاوز اعرف ازاى اقدر احمل فيديوهات من على الموقع وهل لازم اشتراك فيه بفلوس ولا لا


----------



## ابوبكرالصديق (13 يناير 2012)

الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف فالف الف شكر وتقدير


----------



## ابوبكرالصديق (13 يناير 2012)

الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف مبروك عليكم هذا العطاء


----------

